# SAILING CREW REQUIRED



## BRENTONE (Sep 2, 2000)

Crew required for new Beneteau 331 (10mt) yacht.

North Wales United Kingdom

Send personal details and sailing experience together with availability. (Include evening telephone number for contact)
Further details at my web site.
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sailingcrew
Send details to [email protected]


----------



## BRENTONE (Sep 2, 2000)

[No message]


----------



## BRENTONE (Sep 2, 2000)

CREW REQUIRED FOR NORTH WALES UNITED KINGDOM

Experienced crew required for new Beneteau 331 10mt. Yacht. Must be Keen and non-smoker.

Visit web site for more information :-
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sailingcrew

Send email with personal details and experience to date
[email protected]


----------



## BRENTONE (Sep 2, 2000)

Crew required for new Beneteau 331 (10mt) yacht.

North Wales United Kingdom

Send personal details and sailing experience together with availability. (Include evening telephone number for contact)
Further details on my web page at :-
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sailingcrew
Send details to [email protected]


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

EEK!
'Lude, did you see the original posting date?


----------

